# Fish Food Ingredients



## roacan (Dec 25, 2010)

I was at Pet Supplies Plus on my lunch break just checking out if they have something new. I saw some Hikari fish food and I have heard good things about Hikari fishfood from forums so I grab a small bag of mini algae wafer for my BNP and a cichlid gold for my GBR. While waiting in line to pay for the stuff, I started reading the ingredients.

The ingredients are;
Mini Algae Wafer
White fish meal, dehydrated alfalfa meal, wheat flour, wheat-germ meal, alpha starch, dried seaweed meal, fish oil, krill meal,dried bakery product, brewer’s dried yeast, spirulina, enzyme, astaxanthin, garlic, monosodium glutamate, vitamins and minerals including stabilized vitamin C.

If this is an algae wafer, how come the algae is 6th (dried seaweed meal) and 11th (spirulina) on the ingredients list?

Cichlid Gold
Fish meal, flaked corn, wheat flour, gluten meal, brewer’s dried yeast, starch, enzyme, garlic, astaxantin, DL-methionine, monosodium glutamate, vitamins and minerals including stabilized vitamin C.

My GBR is an omnivore so it needs both animal and plant food... but corn? gluten meal? MSG?

What do you guys think? Fish liking the food doesn't mean it is good for them.
I checked Tetra, Wardley and omega one and it looks like omega one had good ingredients.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats one of the reasons I buy all mine from kensfish.


----------

